# Wyndham Santa Barbara? or FLL Beach Resort



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

Never stayed here, is it nice? I checked out the reviews already too. 

It would either be here or Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort as the choices. Both are one bedrooms.

Thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

and is the royal vista close enough to walk to?


----------



## rapmarks (May 10, 2011)

I thought wyndham Santa Barbara was great.  royal vista is across the street and a very short block up.  You can attend functions at both places.  If you get a one bedroom, they are hugh and nicely done.  You will be pleasantly surprised.  staff was very nice.  pool temperature was delightful, hot tub was really too hot, and i keep my one at home at 105 or 6.  when we were there, mostly owners coming every year for a few weeks away from the cold.  We enjoyed the Serenity cruise, the Bonnett House and driving along the coast as well as the beach.


----------



## stevelb (May 10, 2011)

I have stayed at both several times.  FLL beach resort is a high rise and SB is only 5 stories.  SB is much higher quality and much bigger room.  Staff at SB is much more friendly.  SB gives you access to Royal Vista across the street with its great pool and beach as well as many activities.   Great activities for kids if you have them.  FLL beach resort has no significant activities and I don't think anything for kids.  Beach is not as nice as the one at SB.  The one thing with FLL beach resort is that there are more things to walk to and also a closer drive to Ft. Lauderdale itself.  Of course, SB is closer to Bocca.  Close, but my vote goes to SB.  Have you ever been to this area?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2011)

stevelb said:


> I have stayed at both several times.  FLL beach resort is a high rise and *SB is only 5 stories*.  SB is much higher quality and much bigger room.  Staff at SB is much more friendly.  SB gives you access to Royal Vista across the street with its great pool and beach as well as many activities.   Great activities for kids if you have them.  FLL beach resort has no significant activities and I don't think anything for kids.  Beach is not as nice as the one at SB.  The one thing with FLL beach resort is that there are more things to walk to and also a closer drive to Ft. Lauderdale itself.  Of course, SB is closer to Bocca.  Close, but my vote goes to SB.  Have you ever been to this area?



Santa Barbara is 10 (ten) stories. I own a 10th floor unit.  1bdr units at SB have 2 baths each with a shower stall only; tub is the older triangle "jetted" tub. 1bdr have sofa bdr in LR and in MBR. 2 balconcies=> 1 in DR area other in BBR. MBR has door into hall as well as LR.

SB has very limited activities as it is the "step-child" to Royal Vista. Beach is NOT easy to get to - either find the semi-hidden public walkway between the condo buildings and condemned motel grounds OR walk a block to Royal Vista and thru RV's grounds. No in unit w/d. Other than Striker's pizza shop, you MUST drive to all food.

FLBR has the immediate area. There are 3 layouts for 1 bdr. All 3 have murphy bed and sofabed in LR with King in BDR. If you have a 6/2 occupancy, full bath is thru the bdr. FLBR has walk-to 7-11, pizza, real Italian, Mexican, several great bars (Parrot-sports; KeyWest-grill, too;McSorleys-rooftop), Thai, 24 hr food, plus the restauant at the resort (Italian again with sandwiches). 

Staff is very good at both resorts. My nephews (18,15,10) would pick FLBR in nano seconds over SB. My sister stayed at both RV and FLBR, and FLBR would be her first choice handsdown (with or without kids). 

PM me with email address and will send unit pictures of both, if you like. If this is for dropping off college kid, do the FLBR.


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

yes, for the college kid, its a few weeks after drop off to check up on him and make sure he is settled. 

we have stayed in area a bunch of times, and have stayed at FLBR, but never SB.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2011)

FLBR is closer by 15-20 minutes to Miami ... LR Murphy bed sleeps better for college kid over the sofabed. 
If you checkin to FLBR and you want little one in your room, get a 02,07,08,09 unit as BDR is large enough for crib and privacy for LR sleeper with 1/2 bath as full bath is thru the BDR. End units bdrs (01,05,06,10) are too small for baby to be in room.

SB bdr room is HUGH.


----------



## chriskre (May 10, 2011)

If you're dropping off in Coral Gables there are resorts closer like Golden Strand or Solara.  Both on nice beaches and nice resorts.  Much better locations for all things Miami and much more to do within a short distance.


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

ok, let me try to get one of those places, havent seen them come up in RCI or II though. Maybe ill try to put in a search for them


----------



## chriskre (May 10, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> ok, let me try to get one of those places, havent seen them come up in RCI or II though. Maybe ill try to put in a search for them



What month are you looking for?
I was able to get a 2 bed August 20th week in RCI points for Golden Strand a few months ago.  Not sure what's left there though.


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

check in sept 2, or aug 14, very specific weeks. i put in a search.


----------



## chriskre (May 10, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> check in sept 2, or aug 14, very specific weeks. i put in a search.



Good luck.  I hope you get it.  Let us know.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 7, 2011)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara Studio ... anyone stayed?*

Going down labor day weekend ... are the studios very small?

Cant find pics of the studios anywhere ... 

thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 7, 2011)

Studios are 1/2 the size of a 1bdr. Small with a balcony, full kitchen, NO TABLE (removed 6 months after remodel and sold to Palm Aire Resorts), countertop ledge off kitchen with 4 wood chairs, sofabed, queen regular bed, ugly jetted tub now painted white, bath with shower stall.

SB was originally built as a MOTEL. Studios are large for a motel room. 1 & 2 bdr units are two "studios" with the floor plan slightly adjusted (hence, both "former motel units" have the same bathroom with shower stall, 2 baths then in both 1 & 2 bdr units).

If you want PICs, PM me with email address and I will forward my collection of studio PICs. I own several.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Never stayed here, is it nice? I checked out the reviews already too.
> 
> It would either be here or Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort as the choices. Both are one bedrooms.
> 
> Thanks!



We own two fixed weeks (Wk 1 and Wk 30) at Wyndham Santa Barbara and love both of them.  One is a 1BR (Unit 801), the other 2BR (Unit 803).  They are the same size.  The 2BR unit has the second bedroom carved out so you lose some of the space in the master BR.  Even the studios are nice and would be adequate for a couple as long as you wouldn't be spending a lot of time there.

The big consideration at Santa Barbara is the view (or views).  All units have a ocean view, albeit through some high-rise condos across the street.  Odd numbered units are on the south side of the building and will have sun more or less all day.  Even numbered units probably don't ever get direct sun (maybe a bit in mid-summer) but have superior views of the ICW.  Corner units have a wraparound balcony.  

In my opinion, units ending in 01 are the best because of the combination of ocean view, south face, and a great view of the ICW from the balcony and the kitchen window (it could almost make you like dishwashing!).

The pool is relatively small but has some nice activities.  The pool complex at Royal Vista is way bigger and nicer and of course Royal Vista is on the beach.

The eatery situation is not quite as dire as one poster depicted but you'll get bored with Stinger's and the restaurant in one of the resorts across the street.  We never checked buses but I would imagine you could get up and down A1A pretty easily.  Otherwise, you drive.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Going down labor day weekend ... are the studios very small?
> 
> Cant find pics of the studios anywhere ...
> 
> thanks!



Two people for a long weekend?  You'll be fine as long as the weather lets you get out.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 7, 2011)

we stayed in one almost a whole week.  they are like 500 square feet and are not bad at all.  decorated nicely.  spent most of the day at the pool or the beach or doing sightseeng.   nice lobby area to sit in if you need to get away.   I did get tired of watching espn and golf channel.


----------



## pranas (Aug 7, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Studios are 1/2 the size of a 1bdr. Small with a balcony, full kitchen, NO TABLE (removed 6 months after remodel and sold to Palm Aire Resorts), countertop ledge off kitchen with 4 wood chairs, sofabed, queen regular bed, ugly jetted tub now painted white, bath with shower stall.
> 
> SB was originally built as a MOTEL. Studios are large for a motel room. 1 & 2 bdr units are two "studios" with the floor plan slightly adjusted (hence, both "former motel units" have the same bathroom with shower stall, 2 baths then in both 1 & 2 bdr units).
> 
> If you want PICs, PM me with email address and I will forward my collection of studio PICs. I own several.





When was it a motel?  I live a few blocks away and watched the resort being built some yars ago.  They did knock down a building (s) to build the resort.  I always thought that it was false advertising when they initially advertised it as being oceanfront.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2011)

It was built as a motel - every room MBR and LR has a balcony, full bath, and fire door into the main hallway. I was told it was a Howard Johnson's - hearsy is what it is worth.   And that maybe WHY the parking garage is so large - if there was originally supposed to be 16 units per floor (144 units) vs the Wyndham 10 units per floor (90 units). There is also a FULL commerical kitchen and the Captian's Lounge is big enough to be an older restrauant - which has the 2nd door to the kitchen.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2011)

chapjim said:


> ...The eatery situation is not quite as dire as one poster depicted but you'll get bored with Stinger's and the restaurant in one of the resorts across the street.  We never checked buses but I would imagine you could get up and down A1A pretty easily.  Otherwise, you drive.



I have stayed multiple weeks at both resorts and without a car. The resort across the street is expensive to eat at. Stinger's is a Pizza place. The comparison was to FLBR - where within a block has Primitiar Bros Pizza (24 hrs a day), Key West dining, Parrot Grill, St Bart's Cafe, McSorley's, 7-11, on site Italian dining, Franco & Vinnie's Italian, and La Cantina for Mexican, along the new hotel's 2 or 3 onsite dining options. 

And Santa Barbara is the ONLY resort where the Front Desk maintains 2 boxes with menus of places who deliver to the resort - #1 box is places which charge for deliver and #2 box is places which deliver is FREE. That to me demostrates even the staff recognize the "dire" situation.


----------



## pranas (Aug 10, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> It was built as a motel - every room MBR and LR has a balcony, full bath, and fire door into the main hallway. I was told it was a Howard Johnson's - hearsy is what it is worth.   And that maybe WHY the parking garage is so large - if there was originally supposed to be 16 units per floor (144 units) vs the Wyndham 10 units per floor (90 units). There is also a FULL commerical kitchen and the Captian's Lounge is big enough to be an older restrauant - which has the 2nd door to the kitchen.



It use to be a Fairfield resort and Fairfield initially advertised it as being oceanfront. I remember disputing their claim on a prodigy travel board. The construction took place in the nineties.  Don't remember a Howard Johnson in that location.  There was  Howard Johnson a few miles south on A1A.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 10, 2011)

we went to some good restairats, driving, with Restaurant.com certificates  cypress Nook at Night was excellent.


----------

